

Are you smart enough to work at Microsoft? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/are-you-smart-enough-to-work-at-microsoft-msft-

======
icey
I don't know if this is an accurate representation of Microsoft hiring
practices or not. If it is, then it's very telling since the "question"
doesn't make any sense.

To paraphrase: Look at this word jumble and reorganize it arbitrarily until
you can make words out of it somehow.

If there were suitable anagrams that made another phrase, would that be
accepted by MSFT? It really seems like a bunch of "bible code
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_code>)" sort of nonsense to me.

~~~
Darmani
This question is similar to many seen in puzzlehunts: it has no instructions,
but enough information to arrive at a definite answer.

Actually, it does have instructions, but they're veiled:

"determine which order we should go after these companies. After finding the
appropriate order, we’ll read down the list "

That's code for "Find a permutation so that reading down columns gives you the
answer."

Also, often the way puzzlehunts work is that, when you send in the answer,
you'll be told if it's right. Even if another permutation exists that produces
a reasonable answer, if you hear it's wrong, you'll eventually realize you
should look for another one.

~~~
icey
I guess I just don't understand how this helps identify talent.

~~~
snprbob86
Because some smart people find these to be fun?

I'm not saying that this particular puzzle is great or that this is the best
way of finding candidates. It is just one puzzle and one way of getting
attention of some smart people. Google also uses similar tactics:
[http://mathworld.wolfram.com/news/2004-10-13/google/Billboar...](http://mathworld.wolfram.com/news/2004-10-13/google/Billboard_1.jpg)
Don't judge tens of thousands of talented engineers based on one lame puzzle.

For some good puzzles, check out <http://www.interngame.com/> The annual
Microsoft Intern Game is run by a group of extremely talented puzzle designers
and game organizers. The microsofties who run this game do it in their spare
time for fun and it is like another full-time job.

Each summer, nearly 100 interns compete for nothing more than bragging rights.
I played in the "Firelake Resorts" game which involved about 30 puzzles spread
out over 30+ hours and 300 driving miles.

In the same weekend, we...

\- played Lemmings with human actors

\- solved a puzzle to "iodine", then had to recall we had a first aid kit with
iodine in it. Pouring it on the puzzle revealed GPS coordinates of the next
puzzle

\- solved a rebus while playing a hacked open source version of DDR that
printed parts of the rebus

\- extract instructions from a mall map which led us to navigate a metal ball
through a cube maze, which spelled the instructions to MELT that metal ball
revealing the next puzzle

\- perform arithmetic while riding go karts

\- assembled crazy wooden things to spell our words as flag signals

\- were in a seminary at 2 AM when we were listening to a puzzle full of
backwards music and uncovered the demonic plot. freaked us out good.

\- much more

Everyone had a blast. Some smart people like puzzles. That's why they do these
things...

There are also Seattle area games for full-time employees and at Google:
<http://googlified.com/googol-puzzle-hunt/>

------
Dilpil
I asked my friend if he could solve this, he had no idea. Guess where he
works.

~~~
fromedome
Ha, nice.

------
run4yourlives
I wouldn't want to work anywhere where they value my ability to solve obtuse,
poorly worded problems over my ability to get the job done and ship quality
code on time.

~~~
redrobot5050
Yeah, their real job interviews stopped asking "how would move move mt. fuji"
questions in the early to mid-90s. They now ask programming questions. It
turns out the people that are really good at solving those brainteasers are
also really good at climbing into upper management and b.s.ing about their
performance/impact.

------
hugh
Yep! In fact, I'd like to apply for the job of writing their recruitment
puzzles. Maybe I could help them by writing some that actually make some
sense.

------
sown
At the bottom I'd scratch out the story of how I helped reverse engineer a
major enterprise software suite made by MS. Would that help?

------
josefresco
No, but like most netizens I feel qualified to criticize the company and talk
about how almost every other tech is superior.

------
shadytrees
The other acceptable rearrangement is: PLEASE HELP US UNDO VISTA.

~~~
justindz
I just had a funny daydream of me installing the Vista upgrade on to an XP
laptop, getting it all set up and finally to the desktop, then panicking and
hitting Ctrl+Z frantically and repeatedly.

------
bayareaguy
Perhaps they need people with good puzzle solving / reverse engineering skills
to help them figure out how Windows actually works?

------
huhtenberg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=358505>

------
biohacker42
[http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Classic-WTF-Job-
Interview-20...](http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Classic-WTF-Job-
Interview-20-Now-With-Riddles!.aspx)

------
scott_s
Reminds me of the obscure puzzles in adventure games.

------
utx00
no

------
known
Interview != Quiz

------
sabat
Who cares?

